# JBoss log4j Konflikt



## Xunil (3. Mrz 2010)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Problem mit JBoss und log4j...
Und zwar hat meine Applikation ihre eigene log4j.jar und das muss sie auch unbedingt haben (warum spielt hier keine Rolle).
Man kann JBoss sagen, dass er verschiedene Classloader benutzen soll.
Allerdings klappt das nicht wirklich. 
Hier habe ich eine Anleitung.. weiß jemand was daran falsch ist , oder fehlt ? 

JBoss.ORG Feeds

Danke


----------



## FArt (4. Mrz 2010)

Was klappt nicht wirklich?

Das Loaderrepository im jboss-app.xml anzugeben und über java2parentdelegation=false zu isolieren ist eine Möglichkeit. Ich würde die Konfigurationsdatei nicht plain in das EAR legen, weil das nicht dem Standard entspricht, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob sich dafür ein Deployer findet (müsste man mal im Logfile nachsehen).

Die Entwickler raten dringend davon ab, ein eigenes log4j mitzubringen und zu konfigurieren. 

Im JBoss Wiki ist auf jeden Fall alles erklärt:
ScopedLoggingConfig - JBoss Community


----------



## Xunil (9. Mrz 2010)

Danke, hat sich erledigt, die Konfiguration von dem Link ist doch korrekt...


----------

